# Free Chain Tickler



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

.....For the first person that posts up a pic of their 2010 Cervelo. 

Note: this device is only for braze-on FDs.

See here.










The Chain Tickler just received a significant redesign. The previous design didn't quite fit newer Cervelos. This one will. 

To demonstrate this, I want to give one away to the first Cervelo owner that posts up. The catch is that I need you to photograph the Tickler installed on your bike and post the pics here.

3,2,1...


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

No one? 

This is the device that will stop a dropped chain making a nasty mess of your frame. You know, when it gets firmly jammed between your seat tube and crank. A correctly adjusted front derailleur should prevent chain drop _most_ of the time. The dreaded drop tends to occur during aggressive shifting - i.e. racing.

Free Tickler offer stands until noon EST tomorrow.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought one from you last month and got it installed on my S2. However, my Cervelo is 2009, not 2010. I had to shorten the one I bought at the end by about 1/8" and shave off the outer curve by about 1/16" to make it fit.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

My RS is a '09 but I purchased it in February as a frame and built with '10 Sram Force. I've been thinking of getting one of those ticklers as they seem very useful and could save the frame from some damage.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

balatoe said:


> I bought one from you last month and got it installed on my S2. However, my Cervelo is 2009, not 2010. I had to shorten the one I bought at the end by about 1/8" and shave off the outer curve by about 1/16" to make it fit.


balatoe, thanks for posting up. 

The design has been tweaked so that there is no need to shorten it. Have a look at the bottom of the Tickler, you can see it is straighter and more tapered.

Hope yours is working well for you.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

You might want to take a picture of the bottom bracket area like I did and post it here to receive a free tickler. BTW, cute cat!


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Dave, it's been working great for me! :thumbsup: I also need to mention that I also shaved off a bit of the outer curve of the tickler, as it was too close to the smaller chainring for comfort. Other than that, it is a great fit! I had to readjust my FD after installation, of course.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> My RS is a '09 but I purchased it in February as a frame and built with '10 Sram Force. I've been thinking of getting one of those ticklers as they seem very useful and could save the frame from some damage.


Well, no 2010 owners posted up, so it's yours. 

Contact me thru' the Classifieds ad so that I can get your address.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Though I have not thrown the chain or had chain suck on this bike, I was always concerned as it has happened on my Tarmac. There is a race that I enter where a cattle guard is located at the base of hill that immediately has a steep rise to the finish. I have been concerned about the chain jumping while riding full speed over the cattleguard and having to go from the large chainring to the smaller one.

I received the chain tickler in the mail and was excited to get it installed on my RS. The chain tickler did not fit seamlessly to the braze-on front derailleur bracket without some minimal grinding with a flat file to the backside of the tickler as it was hitting the braze-on rivet. After a few minutes of grinding I was able to install the tickler without any problems. I took a couple of pics of the installed chain tickler. Sorry for the dirty bike as I went riding yesterday and didn't get a chance to clean it yet.

The package came with the necessary longer allen bolt for to compensate for the added thickness of the chain tickler. I'm excited to try it out and report back on its performance.

Thanks Dave...looking forward to showing it off to the guys I ride with.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Mtn2RoadConvert, thanks for the write-up.

That's a seriously skinny braze-on bracket! Cervelo really doesn't leave much room in that area.

I may tweak the CNC program before running the next batch. A chamfer in the area near the rivet will eliminate the need for any filing.

Glad you like it. Hope it saves your frame many times over.


----------

